
Australian state government suspends registration of Uber drivers - cup
http://www.abc.net.au/news/2015-09-28/uber-drivers-face-suspension/6808582
======
nness
Each Australian state and territory is handling Uber's entrance into the
market differently, but what they all agree on is that Uber doesn't fit the
current regulations for private cars.

So far it seems the states are more interested in blocking and fining drivers
than reviewing the laws and regulations around private drivers.

I met a driver in Melbourne who was fined twice. He said that Uber paid the
fine both times. NSW's policy is far more severe for the drivers;
deregistering drivers or vehicles has very real repercussions (could lead to
criminal convictions if the driver isn't smart about it). I would say its
likely a response Uber's payment of fines.

In Melbourne, taxi drivers recently protested Uber by refusing to pick up
passengers. Their strike coincided with a public transport strike (unrelated
to Uber) and generally caused a lot of chaos. Because of the costs behind taxi
ownership, those protesting drivers took a pretty huge pay hit out of their
own pockets to protest.

Seems its an increasingly dangerous time to be an UberX driver.

